# 2nd Passport in UAE



## meri_gadi (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I handed my 1st passport with my UAE visa to n agent for Saudi visa when i was in UK.
I traveled to the UAE on my 2nd passport and on visit visa. 

Now my thinking is i will give my 1st passport at Check in and 
2nd passport at immigration control.

This the right way to do it?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Why would you do that? You need to use the same passport you travelled in on.


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

How come you have 2 passports at the same time? Do you have dual nationality ?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

meri_gadi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I handed my 1st passport with my UAE visa to n agent for Saudi visa when i was in UK.
> I traveled to the UAE on my 2nd passport and on visit visa.
> ...


Certainly not! Don't be confused. It could possibly get you into serious issues.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^this.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

vildadalen said:


> How come you have 2 passports at the same time? Do you have dual nationality ?


It is not uncommon to carry two passports for work purposes. I do as often my passport is with a visa issuing authority when I need to travel.

As a Swedish passport holder you can too if you can justify the requirement to the issuing authorities and gain approval. All my Swedish colleagues carry two passports.


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> It is not uncommon to carry two passports for work purposes. I do as often my passport is with a visa issuing authority when I need to travel.
> 
> As a Swedish passport holder you can too if you can justify the requirement to the issuing authorities and gain approval. All my Swedish colleagues carry two passports.


I didn't know that I could hold 2 passports in the same time!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

vildadalen said:


> I didn't know that I could hold 2 passports in the same time!


You have to give a good reason for requiring one. Many pilots/cabin crew hold two passports - for obvious reasons, as do people who travel a lot and have to leave one passport with an embassy to get a visa.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

philyand has 2 as he travels a lot for work. His first was nearly full when he became a resident, so he decided to use the first one for his residency, meaning when it needs renewal, he'll have 3 he totes around!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

For a second passport you just need a letter off your company explaining the reasons why you need a second passport (extensive travel, leaving passports at visa centers etc) signed by someone at Director level. You then complete a passport application form as if you are applying for a first passport. your second passport will have a different passport number than the first.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

vildadalen said:


> I didn't know that I could hold 2 passports in the same time!


Someone I know had 4 passports at one time (single citizen) due to whatever reasons


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

I have two UK passports, my work requested i apply for a second if they needed to send a passport away for a visa while i was also working abroad.

I however have never let it leave my filing cabinet unless for the reason above! haha


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Be careful when handing over passports for residency visas. I handed over my 'travelling' passport and it came back with the visa inside but the visa had my second passport number on it. Now I hadn't handed in my second passport and when questioned how they got the number I was given general answers about borders, visa issues usual red tape stuff.....


----------

